# Einsatzbereich SUNTOUR XCT V2 100mm



## PersonalJesus (14. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit,   

die mal günstig gekaufte und ins noch günstig gekauftere Centurion eingebaute Suntour Gabel ist jetzt einer Starrgabel gewichen, da das Rad zum Stadtrad wird...    

So, und jetzt hab ich die Gabel immernoch und will sie vielleicht in den MTB Rahmen einbauen.     

Deshalb meine Frage: 
   Was taugt das Teil?    
Wofür ist sie gedacht?     

Danke


----------



## bastl-axel (14. Dezember 2009)

Zitat von *Personal Jesus* 
_Was taugt das Teil?_
Nix. Total ungedämpft. Nur Federvorspannung und Lockout. Springt genauso schnell raus, wie sie einfedert. 

Zitat von *Personal Jesus* 
_Wofür ist sie gedacht?_
Zum komfortablen Straßenfahren und auch mal einen Bordstein.

Ich bin überall. Auch im Radforum.de... Siehe dort meine Ergänzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PersonalJesus (14. Dezember 2009)

hö! 

ich wollte noch andere Meinungen! deine hab ich doch schon ;-)


----------



## rasumichin (15. Dezember 2009)

er hat aber recht, die gabel ist eher was zum durch die city cruisen oder mal ein feldweg schlagloch ein wenig auszubügeln, viel mehr ist nicht drin.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (22. Dezember 2009)

PersonalJesus schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> die mal günstig gekaufte und ins noch günstig gekauftere Centurion eingebaute Suntour Gabel ist jetzt einer Starrgabel gewichen, da das Rad zum Stadtrad wird...
> 
> ...



Hi,

Einsatzbereich ist ATB und City. 

Kein XC, kein DJ,kein DH,kein FR, kein Urban Riding!!!

Gruß

SR Suntour


----------



## david99 (5. Februar 2010)

Also auch nix mit All-Mountain? 

Toll denn bleibt mir ja garnix unter 100 Doppelmark...


----------



## Finn H. (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab die und die ist der letzte sch... 
Für mich ist die einfach nur Müll da ich 55 kg wiege da dämft die Nix!!


----------



## david99 (5. Februar 2010)

Echt so schlimm... Naja ich hab ein MTB ausm Supermarkt und bei meinem Fahrrad-Dealer hat man mir gesagt die Gabel wär da auf jeden Fall ne Steigerung.

Ich wieg momentan so um die 80kg, evtl. tut sich da ja was...du könntest weichere Federn reinmachen, gibts günstig bei eBay.


----------



## rasumichin (6. Februar 2010)

Hast du die Gabel schon oder willst du sie dir kaufen?

falls du sie schon hast und damit eh nur durch die city oder feldwege fährst dann ok, falls du sie dir kaufen willst um irgendeine form des mountainbiking zu betreiben würd ich dir davon abraten, erstens machts dauerhaft keine freude und 2. ist die gabel einfach nicht dafür gemacht und die gefahr dass sie dir irgendwann wegbricht wenns grad ungünstig ist besteht halt auch.

günstige gabeln wären von suntour 
die raidon (oft mal um 99 zu bekommen)
die epicon (mit etwas glück unter 150)
die Rock Shox Dart (ca. 100)

oder irgendwas gebrauchtes

Ob die Gabel eine Steigerung zum Supermarkt Bike ist oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen, sie ist jedenfalls  nicht für AM geeignet


----------



## david99 (7. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub jede Gabel wär ne Steigerung zu meiner Originalen... Am Anfang war sie steinhart, mit ein wenig Teflon-Sprühfett an den Tauchrohren hab ich sie ein wenig weich bekommen.

Die XCT V2 hab ich mir noch nich gekauft. Hatte schon vor desöfteren Wald- / Feldwege usw. zu befahren... Über die Epicon und Raidon hab ich schon einiges gelesen, nur in meiner Größe gibts die schlecht bis garnich... Brauche Sie in 1 1/8'' und mit 150mm Schaft (zum Schrauben)

Gebraucht kommt nicht in Frage, da iss mir irgendwie das Risiko zu groß. 

Die Suntour XCM / XCR sind auch nicht fürs MTB zu gebrauchen?


----------



## bastelfreak (8. Februar 2010)

Oh man, das klingt ja nach einem Traumrad...Steuersätze kann man Austauschen und einen Schaft absägen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es finanziell bei dir aussieht, aber ich rate dir über kurz oder lang ein halbwegs vernünftiges Mtb zu kaufen. Kann ruhig ein günstiges und gebrauchtes sein nur sollte es mindestens Deore Ausstattung haben, dann kann man auch einfacher etwas ausstauschen und verbessern. Es gibt da ganz gute Einsteigermodelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich erwähnte bereits dass es sich um ein billiges Rad handelt... Tut mir leid dass ich nicht so toll sein kann wie du und mir sofort n neues Rad zulegen kann. 

Ich bin mit dem Rad - außer eben der Gabel, und da auch nur in wenigen Situationen - zufrieden, und das seit fast 3 Jahren. Es hat mich bisher noch nie im Stich gelassen.

Der Tip "kauf neu" passt in ausnahmslos jedem Fall und zeugt daher von besonderen Fähigkeiten bei der Analyse von Problemen...  Du bist wahrscheinlich im Bereich "ausführendes Handwerk" tätig?

Viel Spass noch mit deinem teuren tollen Fahrrad.


----------



## bastelfreak (9. Februar 2010)

Wieso fragst du dann noch ,wenn du für dich ausreichende Antworten selber gibst? 
Dann hier der Tenor deines Radhändlers: die Gabel ist Welten besser alls die jetzige, bau sie ein.


----------

